# Need help to setup sublimation ink on Epson P50



## Tadixxx (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,  Please help! just got a new Epson P50 printer and need to setup sublimation inks on it. Before I used Epson S20 printer with the sublimation ink and it was printing excellent, but when I put the same inks in Epson P50 yellow colour absolutely gone wrong, just way to heavy, it looks ok on sublimation paper, but after heat press all image is yellow on the garment. Don't realy know the make of sublimation ink and can't get ICC for it. What should I do?


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

do double ...triple setting check out...what are the setting in color management..the paper are in the correct side?...where you buy the ink they may help you...check the temp or time ...printer setting ....software setting...good luck


----------



## aptucta (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I have exactly the same problem!!! Just got a new p50 and the colors are very faded and yellow. before was using s20 and had perfect colors with the same inks. Please share if you manage to fix that problem.


----------

